# One thing I don't like about forums in general



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Is when people don't show up for some time. You cannot help but wonder what happened. Sometimes it seems like you really know them, and a lot of times you do. You've maybe met them once or twice, shared a meal with them, and then they do that thing, you know, where you don't see them for months and sometimes years. Nobody knows what happened but you cannot help but hope that nothing happened.


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Having written on different forums for about 10 years now, I can tell you it happens everywhere, and not just on forums.

A dentist once told me that this happens with patients, and they wonder what happened to them, or if they're mad or something. He told me they teach them in dental school that you just can't worry about it.

I think what happens is that people have interest levels that wax and wane. I was deep into blues forums for a number of years, and then, poooof! Just sort of lost interest.

Heck, I wonder about you and Greg sometimes when you don't email me for days and weeks, and ya both live right here in town! 


doc


----------



## lutzzz (Oct 27, 2004)

I think also what happens, as it did recently to me.. is that many forums have a core "coffee klatch" group of about 20 or so members who basically chit-chat among themselves and tend to ignore newbies, above and beyond the initial warm welcome when they register...

So after awhile, we get tired of posting to ourselves and move on  In my case, since I'm relatively new to cooking anyway, being somewhat ignored was understandable since I doubt I was able to contribute anything enlightening to the group anyway... besides that, I basically come to learn and contribute only if/when I can....

I might REALLY be a "fish-out-of-water" here 'cause I notice a lot of you are chefs... I'll try not to bore you with too many dumb questions


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

There is no such thing as a dumb question lutzzz. You don't know until you know!
I've been on Chef Talk for a couple of years now. Like many regular contributers here I'm not a chef either. I've never felt ignored and more importantly, I've never felt put down because I don't know. It has been my general experience that most people are responded to, whether old timers or newbies.
The one thing that irritates me is the occasional poster who asks a question but never returns to follow up after people have taken the time and trouble to answer.

Jock


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

It could be worse, Kuan. Me and you live in the same town, show up here all the time and have been doing so for about 3.5 years and still haven't met up. How sad is that?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Yeah really Greg. There have been quite a few Minnesota people popping up lately around here. We really should have that Minnesota gathering I mentioned last year.


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Greg and Kuan,

I'm still gonna have you both over for dinner, it's just getting the house in order that's holding me up! Never enough time to get done all the things that need getting done it seems....

doc


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Is this what lutzzz means about a "coffee klatch" chatting amongst themselves and ignoring the newbies?

Jock


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

I am a newbie too!

doc


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Greg, doc, I emailed the both of you about meeting for lutefisk dinner. You didn't email back. What, you're not my friends now?


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Kuan,
not if you're gonna make me eat lutefisk! 

doc


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Well said, doc!


----------

